# 14ft queen craft restoration project.



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Post some pics


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

I started demolition in October 2015. I don't get a lot done cause I have limited time due to job. Plus I have a 2 year old and wife who I try not to upset too much with my projects but we all know how that goes. Lol


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pics are coming.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

CodyW said:


> Post some pics


How do I get the pics to show up I tried putting a url it didn't work


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 705


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 706
Got the transom cut out and and the rear bulkhead both set in with thickened epoxy.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 707After glas sing in the transom with 1708 biaxial and the rear bulkhead I cut out the rear sub floor for the aft compartment.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 711 my attempt to mock up the fwd bulkhead. Worked pretty well. And yes we used great stuff to add foam between the stringers I later ripped it all out you will see in later pictures. Didn't want to risk it absorbing water.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 708 got the fwd bulkhead cut out I am not going to glass it in till later. I decided to cut my deck out and glass it in first and then glass the fwd bulkhead to it. So I'll just have to cut the bottom off so it's flush with the deck.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 710glassed in the aft sub floor and I'm going to skim it with epoxy and a mixture of the 404 adhesive fillers and 410 micro light before it cures for a chemical bond so it is easier to fair.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 709


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Marlinman1990 said:


> How do I get the pics to show up I tried putting a url it didn't work


Copy pic link then use







........ Example lets say pic link is microskiff.com.....


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Marlinman1990 - I think you have to go in and change the permissions to public on these photos if you upload them through the forum.

Other posters simply upload their photos to a hosting site such as PhotoBucket and paste the image code in here, so there are 2 ways to post pics...


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

yobata said:


> Marlinman1990 - I think you have to go in and change the permissions to public on these photos if you upload them through the forum.
> 
> Other posters simply upload their photos to a hosting site such as PhotoBucket and paste the image code in here, so there are 2 ways to post pics...


I changed the permissions to everyone so hopefully you can see them now.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice. Why is the stump off set to the side?


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

CodyW said:


> Nice. Why is the stump off set to the side?


That's where the original bilge box was I made it around 4 inches wider so I could set a bilge pump down in it.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 721View media item 720 I cut out the deck as you see laminated both sides sanded both sides and skimmed the top with the west systems fairing compound. Will make it easier to fair when I get to that point.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 723View media item 722 glasses in the deck with 1708 biaxial cut into 6inch wide tape strips. I have been through about 2 and a half gallon kits of west systems at this point. Including today I glasses in the forward bulkhead.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes be prepared to buy more. These projects seem to go through gallons of resin.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you sanding the gel coat off where you are doing your glass work?


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

CodyW said:


> Yes be prepared to buy more. These projects seem to go through gallons of resin.


Yeah I'm on my third kit I'll probably get away with 5.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes I'm sanding it down with 80 grit before I glass to the boat and cleaning with solevant.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Not much progress since my last post hope to get the front compartment sanded down and faired tomorrow. Then prime and paint. Also I went to one of the local welding shops and they are making me a custom 8 gallon aluminum fuel tank for the forward compartment. Should have it by the end of next week they were pretty backed up. Everyone is getting t tops and towers built.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 733View media item 734Got some primer on the front compartment today. Just a light coat and had to do a little glass work around the bulkhead and the tip of the keel so I didn't paint there should have it sanded tomorrow and another coat of primer by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 735Sanded the first coat of primer with 120 then layed down the final coat of primer. I will sand with 220 tomorrow and put down the first coat of top coat. View media item 736


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice! What primer and top coat are you using? Also are you rolling and tipping it?


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

CodyW said:


> Nice! What primer and top coat are you using? Also are you rolling and tipping it?


I'm using the rust oleum top side the primer and top coat. I'm rolling the compartments with a 6inch roller and brush. I'll probably spray the top caps to have a smoother finish. I went with that paint after watching LWalkers build. I'll use awl grip for the hull.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Not a lot of progress mainly because I only have a couple of hours in the afternoon to work. I got the transom support shaped and I filleted it with thickened epoxy then glassed all around it. It's pretty solid. I also cut down the bulkheads so they are flush with the sides. And started to add my gunwale supports. View media item 739View media item 738View media item 740View media item 737


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you putting any fiberglass on the bulk heads or are you just taping it off then paint?


----------



## JT PCBFL (Nov 7, 2015)

The bulkheads are glassed on both sides and glassed into the boat


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Like JT said I laminated the bulkheads with glass before I glassed then into the boat. It's kinda hard to tell by my poor picture skills.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 773View media item 774View media item 775View media item 776Got the back compartment faired as much as I wanted and felt necessary for not being seen. Rolled the first coat of primer. Exceptin the corners of the transom and the bilge box. Then I added one more layer of glass in the corners and layed a layer of glass on top of thickened epoxy for a chemical bond. Hope to get the back compartment sanded and the final coat of primer on tomorrow.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 780View media item 779Well finally got the final coat of primer on the back compartment. I'm going to start on the cockpit area tomorrow more sanding and fairing.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 796Picked up the new fuel tank today from miracle strip welding in Panama City great guys. And I had to wait a week longer but it was because they wanted to find a sending unit that would fit the tank since it is shallow. View media item 795 looks great got plenty of room still in the from compartment.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Marlinman1990 said:


> View media item 796Picked up the new fuel tank today from miracle strip welding in Panama City great guys. And I had to wait a week longer but it was because they wanted to find a sending unit that would fit the tank since it is shallow. View media item 795 looks great got plenty of room still in the from compartment.


NIce. How many gallons is that? I've been waiting 6 months for my tank and still no tank.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

CodyW said:


> NIce. How many gallons is that? I've been waiting 6 months for my tank and still no tank.


It's supposed to be an 8 gallon tank but we will see when I first fill it up! Haha


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

What happen? You were moving along good.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry to disappoint. Lol I work on a research boat and have been gone for a week I'll be getting started on it tomorrow.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Marlinman1990 said:


> Sorry to disappoint. Lol I work on a research boat and have been gone for a week I'll be getting started on it tomorrow.


How cool. What do you research?


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

It's a navy research vessel here in Panama City. We do research and development for the navy.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Marlinman1990 said:


> It's a navy research vessel here in Panama City. We do research and development for the navy.


I instantly pictured you working as part of team Zissou from 'The Life Aquatic'. (An excellent movie)


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice work! I had an old Queen craft it was a Jon style. It was a sweet boat but needed work and at the time I didn't have the time or money to restore now I wish I had it back. Oh and I am also in Panama City.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

Got some work done to it been busy at work and I traded this jewel for a new project a 25'7 mako. I'm still finishing the queen out for him.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 920View media item 921View media item 922 finished building the cap.


----------



## Marlinman1990 (Apr 14, 2013)

View media item 923Behold my new project boat not a micro skiff. Lol


----------



## Goldmine (Aug 29, 2017)

Did you ever finish this for the guy you traded with?


----------

